# What happened to Wilber's mom?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last posted in January.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

She was sick when last heard from.Maybe she deserted us for another forum.Have you tried to pm her?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No, I've never pm'd anyone over it. Just hope she sees that we think about her sometimes.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What thread did she last post at?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No idea. But if you click on her profile you can find out things like that.


----------

